# Vw/Audi Show in Willington, CT June 10th



## mk2jetta1989 (Nov 19, 2009)

There will me a car show for the first time at Moose Meadow Campground on June 10th from 1 pm to 5 pm. This is a mainly vw/audi show but other euro cars are welcome. Entry is $10 a car and the first 10 cars get a free t-shirt. The show is 10 minutes off of exit 69 on I84 just look up Moose Meadow Campground for exact location. In the fall we will be having a bigger car show too. Any questions or anything just ask here or you can p.m. me.


----------



## ThompsonPC (Apr 1, 2011)

shopping an audi as we speak. Once I pull a trigger, I'll be there!


----------



## mk2jetta1989 (Nov 19, 2009)

hopefully you get her man, audis are great i picked up my dad a b5 5 speed v6 and he loves the thing, still doesnt keep up with my gti though


----------



## AWhiteRabbit (Sep 30, 2008)

Post this in the regional forums for better results. :beer:


----------

